

Illegitimate Name - DaniFong
http://www.caterina.net/archive/001011.html

======
raganwald
That sucks:

<http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/09/you-suck.html>

------
anon4awhile
I'm a Norwegian with a Norwegian letter in my name ("ø"). It is simply
impossible to enter my name correctly.

Let's say that my last name is "Strømmen" (it's not). Then I can expect my
name to be displayed as:

Strmmen, StrÃ¸mmen, StrÃƒÂ¸mmen, Str?n, Str mmen. Strxmmen (where did they get
the "x" from?)

Please include non ASCII characters in your unit tests, and use UTF-8 on
everything.

And another reminder is that not all countries have the same address syntax as
you. (+ phone numbers)

------
LogicHoleFlaw
In an increasingly international world, making any assumptions about names is
just asking for trouble. In some cases even the first name / last name
structure doesn't hold up. It's probably best to just assume that the name can
be represented by a free-text field.

------
sanswork
I was reading the comments and saw someone mention fuzzy bunny (fuzzi bunni?)
then realized the comments were from 2006.

As for a better solution. Allow anything but flag the names you would normally
ban to a moderator to have them checked over.

~~~
philh
That would work with profanity in most cases, but would it work with Fake? How
would the moderator confirm that this really is a person named Fake, and not
someone who doesn't want to give their real name?

~~~
sanswork
A faxed copy of your ID and an onsite blood test obviously. :)

Seriously though, if someone wants to give a fake name they will, be it
Caterina Fake or Caterina Doe so I don't think(short of the joking solution
above) you will ever get around that in a way that is generally acceptable. In
most cases though you are just looking to filter out the explit and "Fake
Name" and "Not MyName" people.

------
jgrahamc
I have the same problem "John Graham-Cumming" often gets flagged as offensive.

~~~
kirubakaran
How did you make it through high school? :-)

~~~
raganwald
Wildly off-topic and hardly serious, but consider the problems the actress
Leslie Hope must get. Imagine her stopped when driving on holiday in Britain.
"How do you give your name?" asks the Bobby, and mindful of the English
preference for surname first, she replies:

"Hope, Leslie"

~~~
RyanGWU82
I don't get it...

~~~
Jesin
"How do you give your name?"

"Hopelessly."

------
pius
Classic.

